# Rehearsal and military parade Bastille Day 14 july 2009



## armyreco (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello,

One of the most beautiful military parade in the world, the French National Day or Bastille Day. 
The rehearsal from the 09 July 2009, more pictures this evening.







All the pictures to http://www.armyrecognition.com

Greetings.

Alain


----------

